# Zwei verschiedene Linktypen



## Deconteroga (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe gerade an einem CSS-gestützten HTML gearbeitet, als ich auf ein riesiges Problem gestoßen bin.
Und zwar stelle ich in das CSS die Aufgabe, daß der Link beim Überfahren mit der Maus eine andere Farbe sowie einen farbigen Hintergrund bekommt. Der normale Link und der visited Link haben eine andere Farbe, aber keinen Hintergrund.
Diese Art von Links habe ich für das Menüsystem genommen.

Jetzt habe ich aber innerhalb des HTML-Files noch andere Links, die natürlich nicht so aussehen sollen wie die Menülinks. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, zwei verscheidene Linktypen zu generieren (mit eigenen Hover-, visited- und normalen "Stellungen")?
Oder kann man das Problem irgendwie anders lösen?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## itseit (20. Juni 2004)

Ja, schreibe den code für die zweiten links einfach in die seite herein oder versuche sie für den tag zu generieren


----------



## xxenon (20. Juni 2004)

Du kannst die Pseudoformate link, :hover, etc.) auch für Klassen definieren:


zb.

```
a.menu:hover {}
```

Wenn du jetzt einen Link mit der Klasse "menu" machst, verhält er sich wie im Pseudoformat vorgegeben. Wenn du keine Klasse angibst verhält er sich wie du es nur für Links definiert hast.
Aber Vorsicht! Die Definitionen erben ab => was für a:hover gilt, gilt auch für a.menu:hover, es sei denn es wird in letzterem nochmal explizit geändert.

Naja, probier einfach mal ein bisschen rum.

HTH
Regards...


----------



## Deconteroga (21. Juni 2004)

Dankeschön, hat alles geklappt.
Hier könnt ihr euch das fertige Exemplar anschauen: www.htwm.de/aherberg


----------

